# Planet x



## Sully (11 May 2016)

Hi all, hope your all well, back into cycling and enjoying it after getting over the hernia op...wow painful but that's a different story, I'm after a new bike, plodding, few sportives, 50 - 100 miles, coast to coast, Skegvegas run, so not a racer but I like to keep an eye on my times, currently use a entry level Giant think its the Defy 4, does ok but after something to spend some money on so my mate has recommended planet X, I've been on the phone to the and they've suggested the pro-carbon and going for the Sram Force ahead of the Ultegra, for the money I cant really see how I could go wrong ?
any help from you guys would be greatly received ?

http://www.planetx.co.uk/news/produ...rce-22-or-ultegra-6800-the-perfect-pro-carbon


----------



## phil_hg_uk (11 May 2016)

Nice bike for not a lot of money I think I would go for the Ultegra just my own personal preference.


----------



## Sully (11 May 2016)

That was my initial thoughts mate but the staff at PX told me the Force is the better set


----------



## cosmicbike (11 May 2016)

I have an RT-58 Ultegra, very nice bike and comfy.
What has your Defy got on it, gear wise? I have both SRAM & Shimano and have no issues swapping between the 2, but personal preferance


----------



## phil_hg_uk (11 May 2016)

Sully said:


> That was my initial thoughts mate but the staff at PX told me the Force is the better set



Fair enough but I know what I like and I would go with the Shimano, they maybe right and the Sram might be better I dont know I have never used Sram but it is up to the person who is going to ride it and what they prefer. So its one of those pay your money and take you choice situations.

Are you going to go and have a look at it before you buy it ?, I went to there barnsley branch and had a look at a similar bike a couple of years ago and I wasnt that impressed with it in real life so I stuck with my Secteur Elite which I still have and love.


----------



## Sully (11 May 2016)

This is what I'm hanging my nose over, cant really see how I could go wrong


http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBPXSLPTDF2/planet-x-pro-carbon-classic-sram-force-road-bike


----------



## Sully (11 May 2016)

pretty sure its the Claris ?


----------



## Sully (11 May 2016)

Phil, that's interesting, wasnt convinced with the build quality ?


----------



## fossyant (11 May 2016)

It's a lot of bike for not much. Personally I'd go Ultegra.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (11 May 2016)

Sully said:


> Phil, that's interesting, wasnt convinced with the build quality ?



I just didnt like it, wasnt as nice and shiny as it looked in the advert. Dont get me wrong for the price it is a bargain but so is a skoda and I dont like them either I prefer my honda, just one of those things  

But I recommend going and looking at any bike you are going to buy before you buy it if you can.

It would need to be a really nice bike to get me off my secteur I have had it for 6 years and it is a great bike that fits me perfectly.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (11 May 2016)

Sully said:


> That was my initial thoughts mate but the staff at PX told me the Force is the better set


Don't take their word for it. Ask them to list the advantages. Watch them blow bubbles.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (11 May 2016)

There seem to be quite a lot of nice bike around at this price point at the moment I just happened across this on twitter for £849.99 -> http://www.dolan-bikes.com/road/roa...n-l-etape-carbon-road-bike-sram-rival-22.html


----------



## vickster (11 May 2016)

Warehouse sale this weekend

http://www.planetx.co.uk/news/event...arehouse-clearance-sale-at-planet-x-sheffield

I personally prefer SRAM because the hoods are better shape for me, the equivalent groupset is a little lighter versus Shimano, but its horses for courses and down to personal preference (and in my case anatomy) really


----------



## Roadrider48 (11 May 2016)

I have both of those Groupsets and indexed correctly there is almost nothing to choose.
Just they differ slightly in the way you actually shift. SRAM double tap and the usual Shimano two lever system.
Much of a muchness IMHO.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (11 May 2016)

If there is just one reason you should take Shimano over SRAM then it is SRAM's GXP bottom bracket. SRAM didn't invent it, SRAM perpetrated it. Absolute rubbish.


----------



## Hacienda71 (11 May 2016)

Bit like Hollowtech 2, op would be better with good old square taper.


----------



## vickster (11 May 2016)

I've never had an issue with the SRAM BB...although my Genesis build has a Hope BB with the SRAM groupset (mainly as I didn't know what I needed or what I had!)


----------



## Sully (11 May 2016)

Thak


Roadrider48 said:


> I have both of those Groupsets and indexed correctly there is almost nothing to choose.
> Just they differ slightly in the way you actually shift. SRAM double tap and the usual Shimano two lever system.
> Much of a muchness IMHO.


thank you for your advice


----------



## Sully (11 May 2016)

Very interesting, love the difference of opinions, as for the bright coloured Pro Carbon's....I hate them !


----------



## Saluki (11 May 2016)

I have a PX Pro Carbon but have the Ultegra group set. I had the choice of SRAM but have never used it so stuck with Shimano. I know lots of people love SRAM though. They are a great bike, especially at that price point. I've had mine 2 years now and love it as much as I did the day I got it.


----------



## Roadrider48 (11 May 2016)

Sully said:


> Very interesting, love the difference of opinions, as for the bright coloured Pro Carbon's....I hate them !


I have a white Pro carbon btw. 16 months old roughly. It is, as others have said a great bike for not much money.(in the big scheme of things of course)
Hope you choose soon and start to enjoy. Good luck!


----------



## Sully (12 May 2016)

blimey, now Im confused there is such a diversity in terms of opinions on the pro carbon


----------



## vickster (12 May 2016)

Go to their showroom and have a looksie. Obviously you can ignore any that are black


----------



## Sully (12 May 2016)

I recon I'm going to Sheffield on Saturday morning, albeit a good price its still an investment and I really appreciate your guys advice ?


----------



## Sully (12 May 2016)

http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBPXSLPFOR22/planet-x-pro-carbon-sram-force-11-road-bike

now I've got stress on, how would I know what size of everything I need ? if I go in to their showrooms will they measure me up ?
which of the kit is the best, Fulcrum, Compag, Shimano etc wheels ?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (12 May 2016)

Sully said:


> http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBPXSLPFOR22/planet-x-pro-carbon-sram-force-11-road-bike
> 
> now I've got stress on, how would I know what size of everything I need ? if I go in to their showrooms will they measure me up ?
> which of the kit is the best, Fulcrum, Compag, Shimano etc wheels ?



I found that the size of their frames where either side of the size of my current bike, if I was going there again I would either take all the measurements of my current bike or take my bike with me to compare the size with what they have.


----------



## vickster (12 May 2016)

Sully said:


> http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBPXSLPFOR22/planet-x-pro-carbon-sram-force-11-road-bike
> 
> now I've got stress on, how would I know what size of everything I need ? if I go in to their showrooms will they measure me up ?
> which of the kit is the best, Fulcrum, Compag, Shimano etc wheels ?


At equivalent price points, for wheels,they are generally much of a muchness and its horses for courses based on preference. You hear good and bad on all makes and wheels. One thing to perhaps consider is your weight? How heavy are you?

Fulcrum wheels are made by Campag and there is an equivalent/corresponding model in each range.

Yes, they should advise on sizing..
One thing if you can go on a weekday the shop will be less busy and thus, in my experience you'll get more attentive service. If not, go early, I.e. Be there when they open 

How tall are you, what's your inside leg? As they build to order, I'd make sure they measure your shoulders to get the right width bars


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 May 2016)

I've got a SRAM Pro-carbon, though I went for Rival rather than Force because it took a wider range cassette (I'm not overweight, just underpowered and need lower gears to get up hills). I had no difficulty adjusting from Shimano to SRAM. Well, as soon as I've remembered which bike I'm on..... 

I think it's a good bike that really wants to be ridden harder than I can ride it. And it was priced at £1000 2 years ago so it also looks a very good price.


----------



## Sully (12 May 2016)

Thank you I'm 5"10 and weigh 12 / 8
this does seem to tick all the boxes, have you guys ever been to their show room in Sheffield ?


----------



## vickster (12 May 2016)

Sully said:


> Thank you I'm 5"10 and weigh 12 / 8
> this does seem to tick all the boxes, have you guys ever been to their show room in Sheffield ?


Not me no, I'm near London and bought online. But bike shops are always busier at weekends, especially in the season


----------



## phil_hg_uk (12 May 2016)

Sully said:


> Thank you I'm 5"10 and weigh 12 / 8
> this does seem to tick all the boxes, have you guys ever been to their show room in Sheffield ?



No but I have been to the one in barnsley a few years ago, one thing I did notice is that some stuff was priced higher in the shop than it was on the website. I bought some socks and they were more expensive than on the website, I dont know if they still do that but that sort of thing bugs me.


----------



## Soltydog (12 May 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've got a SRAM Pro-carbon, though I went for Rival rather than Force because it took a wider range cassette


Blimey, how big range did you need? I bought my carbon form PX & opted for SRAM Force over Shimano & prefer it, but my cassette on the Force drivetrain is 11-32


----------



## Sully (12 May 2016)

know this sounds really thick but I have a Defy 4 and dont know what my cassette is....any idea what they come as standard ???


----------



## Soltydog (12 May 2016)

Sully said:


> know this sounds really thick but I have a Defy 4 and dont know what my cassette is....any idea what they come as standard ???








Most bikes have them as standard


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (12 May 2016)

11-32. 50/34 "compact"


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 May 2016)

Soltydog said:


> Blimey, how big range did you need? I bought my carbon form PX & opted for SRAM Force over Shimano & prefer it, but my cassette on the Force drivetrain is 11-32


It is only 2 years after buying it that I learn Force will also take 11-32, which is what I have too.

I don't rightly remember but I think that the Force buying options didn't go up to 32, so I assumed the cage wasn't long enough.


----------



## Soltydog (12 May 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It is only 2 years after buying it that I learn Force will also take 11-32, which is what I have too.
> 
> I don't rightly remember but I think that the Force buying options didn't go up to 32, so I assumed the cage wasn't long enough.



Maybe it does need a medium cage? Mine's at least 18 months old now & tbh I rarely use the bigger rings on the cassette.
Just had a quick look at SRAMs website & they do a 11-36 cassette too now https://www.sram.com/sram/road/products/pg-1170-cassette , run that on a compact & it'd be like a mtb gear


----------



## vickster (12 May 2016)

Sully said:


> know this sounds really thick but I have a Defy 4 and dont know what my cassette is....any idea what they come as standard ???


what year? you should be able to look on Giant's site, search with Google


----------



## Jenkins (12 May 2016)

Sully said:


> Thank you I'm 5"10 and weigh 12 / 8
> this does seem to tick all the boxes, have you guys ever been to their show room in Sheffield ?



I'm an inch taller than you and I got the large size with SRAM Rival a couple of years ago for £750 which was an absolute bargain for what you get. Took a punt on the sizing and purchased online as the showroom's over 4hrs away from me - it turned out to be a perfect fit for me. 

As to which kit is best - it's the one you get on with and for me that was SRAM.


----------



## SamG40 (13 May 2016)

I bought a London Road from Planet X last year for commuting and went SRAM. Lovely kit, I much prefer it to Shimano now. It seems more solid and the double tap is excellent.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (13 May 2016)

SamG40 said:


> I bought a London Road from Planet X last year for commuting and went SRAM. Lovely kit, I much prefer it to Shimano now. It seems more solid and the double tap is excellent.


I can't rate mine highly enough


----------



## Roadrider48 (13 May 2016)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> I can't rate mine highly enough


Me too. I recently bought a London road flat bar with Sram. Just to get around town for errands.
Brilliant bike for just that!


----------



## Sully (13 May 2016)

really really appreciate your help and advice all, a mate has just sent me this:-
http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http://us1.campaign-archive2.com/?u=40fa628f0fbe316d0497b3c31&id=fe963dc59e&e=632e23e22b&h=iAQHRS5kW ?

worth paying more on 0% ???


----------



## Crandoggler (13 May 2016)

Apparently it's a bit of a shoot frame. But I've never ridden one

Pro carbon is supposed to be excellent, and I'd choose SRAM apex over many shimano groupsets. Force will be absolutely faultless no doubt.


----------



## vickster (13 May 2016)

Go with rival or force
But see what you think when you visit early tomorrow


----------



## pawl (13 May 2016)

I have the Ultegra Pro Carbon can't fault it .

As I wasn't sure on sizing etc I visited there show room.Best decision I ever made.A bike was put on a turbo and measurements taken,frame size stem length crank size. Not exactly a full bike fit.

Outcome. My most comfortable bike, well worth the120 mile round trip.

Down side Yodel delivery.Bike just dumped on the front lawn.I wander who signed for delivery.

Can't fault Planet X.Would definitely buy from them again.


----------



## adamangler (14 May 2016)

I went with force over ultegra on my recent planet x bike. The sram is cheaper and lighter and i prefer the double tap so win-win-win for sram for me.
If you dont care about weight/price and prefer the shimano shifting then go for that, quality or performance wise theres nothing in it


----------



## Sully (18 May 2016)

cant believe it, after all this I've opted for this:-
http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/reviews/road-bikes/btwin-ultra-720-af
hope I've made a good decision


----------



## adamangler (19 May 2016)

Dont think its THAT good a buy for 1050.

they make it sound like ultegra is unheard of for a grand, would rather have had a carbon frame for that money.
But if you like it thats all that matters


----------



## phil_hg_uk (19 May 2016)

Sully said:


> cant believe it, after all this I've opted for this:-
> http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/reviews/road-bikes/btwin-ultra-720-af
> hope I've made a good decision



Well at least you made a decision and it was yours


----------



## vickster (19 May 2016)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Well at least you made a decision and it was yours


Or not...

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/focus-cayo-4-0.201377/#post-4286457


----------



## phil_hg_uk (19 May 2016)

vickster said:


> Or not...
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/focus-cayo-4-0.201377/#post-4286457



Still his decision he brought it up.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 May 2016)

User3094 said:


> Bought this one......
> 
> View attachment 128592
> 
> ...



Saw someone riding one of these last weekend (think it was in Woolley, or Notton?)
Looked nice


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 May 2016)

User3094 said:


> Bought this one......
> 
> View attachment 128592
> 
> ...



A few years ago, when I bought my Ridley, I was _very-very _tempted by one of the bright pink carbon Planet X's
The only reason I didn't was because I was offered a good deal on the Ridley

If rider like Wayne Randle can ride a pink 'X', it'd not be a problem to me either


----------



## Ajay (22 May 2016)

adamangler said:


> Dont think its THAT good a buy for 1050.
> 
> they make it sound like ultegra is unheard of for a grand, would rather have had a carbon frame for that money.
> But if you like it thats all that matters


I'd much rather have a high end alloy frame than a bottom end carbon.
Not all carbon is equal!


----------



## Crandoggler (22 May 2016)

I must say, I'm a big fan of the B'Twin range in general, and love the higher end aluminium frames they make.


----------



## adamangler (22 May 2016)

Ajay said:


> I'd much rather have a high end alloy frame than a bottom end carbon.
> Not all carbon is equal!



I agree, but how do you know its "high end" alloy and what makes an alloy frame high end? weight? stiffness? 
Same can be said of carbon frames, im sure theres bike out there for a grand with better carbn frames than others but define better.

Personally would just prefer carbon for carbons sake, but each to their own.


----------



## Ajay (22 May 2016)

adamangler said:


> I agree, but how do you know its "high end" alloy and what makes an alloy frame high end? weight? stiffness?
> Same can be said of carbon frames, im sure theres bike out there for a grand with better carbn frames than others but define better.
> 
> Personally would just prefer carbon for carbons sake, but each to their own.


It's the quality of the alloy, different metal mix, construction/weld quality, tubing sizes etc etc. Aluminium has always been stiff, with a harsh ride, but the new generation frames are much more compliant. Different grades will bring different benefits and different prices.
Carbon fibre is like any other material, there's high and low quality, expensive and cheap. Likewise manufacturing processes differ, higher quality control, different types of cf in different parts of the frames etc etc. Ultimately what makes one frame better than another is down to the individual rider and intended use.
In short it's a very competitive market, and in general you get what you pay for.


----------



## vickster (23 May 2016)

Decent steel over alu ftw


----------



## gibgrth (4 Oct 2016)

Have a Planet x rt58 alloy with sram rival fitted, through cycle to work scheme. It hasthe GXP bottom bracket fitted and they are rubbish!!!!!!! Am currently in discussion with planetx on a resolution. Had to replace it after 4 months! You can buy a hope BB with a conversion kit! So BEWARE any potential buyers of Sram think Twice before purchasing!!!!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Oct 2016)

Soltydog said:


> Maybe it does need a medium cage? Mine's at least 18 months old now & tbh *I rarely use the bigger rings on the cassette.*
> Just had a quick look at SRAMs website & they do a 11-36 cassette too now https://www.sram.com/sram/road/products/pg-1170-cassette , run that on a compact & it'd be like a mtb gear


Thats because your front ring is too small.


----------



## Widge (5 Oct 2016)

vickster said:


> Decent steel over alu ftw


Decent Alu over cheap Carbon Fibre FTW too?


----------



## vickster (5 Oct 2016)

Widge said:


> Decent Alu over cheap Carbon Fibre FTW too?


No, I personally prefer carbon  although alu with fat tyres is more comfortable on crap roads than carbon with skinny tyres but slower


----------



## Hacienda71 (5 Oct 2016)

gibgrth said:


> Have a Planet x rt58 alloy with sram rival fitted, through cycle to work scheme. It hasthe GXP bottom bracket fitted and they are rubbish!!!!!!! Am currently in discussion with planetx on a resolution. Had to replace it after 4 months! You can buy a hope BB with a conversion kit! So BEWARE any potential buyers of Sram think Twice before purchasing!!!!


I have been running Sram with Gxp BB's on two bikes for the last four years Red on one and Apex on the other. The BB's on mine have lasted for between 8000 and 10000 miles. I hear more horror stories about pushfit BB's 
like BB30 etc. If you want trouble free you can't beat good old square taper.


----------

